# Longines Conquest black face with a rubber strap anyone done this?



## t900 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi

Seen this watch online. I think it looks great on the rubber band, gives it a modern twist what do you guys think? Any ideas on price for a genuine rubber deployment band from Longine's? The watch I have seen in my AD is on steel, which is fine but I prefer leather or Rubber straps.


----------



## TimeWizard (Oct 13, 2013)

I believe the rubber strap is aftermarket, I'm not aware of Longines producing rubber straps. The deployant clasp could be genuine though.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I did a bit of googling, looks like it isn't available anymore from Longines, found this though Longines L682124410 Genuine Longines Watchband 21mm Black Rubber Strap watchband - watchbands.com

I think this is the correct number for the deployment clasp : Clasp L639124994


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like the Hydroconquest rubber.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not generally a rubber guy, but I quite like the looks of it on rubber.


----------



## SEH1800 (Feb 14, 2015)

TimeWizard said:


> I believe the rubber strap is aftermarket, I'm not aware of Longines producing rubber straps. The deployant clasp could be genuine though.


Longines does produce rubber straps for the Hydroconquest range. 
I just ordered a genuine 19mm one including deployant for my 39mm Hydroconquest from the same AD I bought the watch from. 
Strangely it seems Longines offer the rubber option for some but not all HydroConquest models so for the version I have I had to special order one.


----------



## t900 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi how much did the strap cost?


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

If I recall correctly, just strap sans deployant clasp will set you back ~ $100, and with it ~$200.

I found that a bit much so I looked everywhere for an aftermarket, but they don't seem to exist in 19mm. I tried cutting a 20mm to size, but that wasn't so successful. So in the end I went for straight-end rubber.























I don't own the watch anymore, but I really liked it on rubber, especially in summer.


----------



## senorgreg (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the look. Takes an iconic brand and timepiece and adds a modern flair. Looks great on rubber.


----------



## SEH1800 (Feb 14, 2015)

t900 said:


> Hi how much did the strap cost?


Was approx. €150 Euros including deployant clasp (which also has diver's extension)
Seems identical to the one in photos in your first post. 
Unfortunately I'm away for a few weeks wearing another watch otherwise would post pics for you.


----------



## AlexanderBunting (Jan 18, 2021)

SEH1800 said:


> Was approx. €150 Euros including deployant clasp (which also has diver's extension)
> Seems identical to the one in photos in your first post.
> Unfortunately I'm away for a few weeks wearing another watch otherwise would post pics for you.


Hello Sir, I see you have the exact black rubber strap that is displayed in the picture ? Could you show some photos? I'm looking to get that exact model, where did you purhcase the strap from ?


----------



## SEH1800 (Feb 14, 2015)

AlexanderBunting said:


> Could you show some photos? I'm looking to get that exact model, where did you purhcase the strap from ?


Hi, this is an old thread but I do still have some pictures. I special ordered the strap from the AD where I bought the watch new here in Germany. I suppose any Longines AD should be able to order it for you. I've since bought a Seiko diver on rubber so went back to wearing the Hydroconquest on the bracelet for variety's sake. 
Sorry for dreadful photos, my watch photography was even worse back then than it is now!


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

This strap is for the previous generation of Longines Hydroconquest. I have the chrono version with the same bracelet. It feels solid (maybe a little too rigid) and you have the exact same buckle than the steel bracelet. And to be honest, this buckle is really bad.

The new strap that comes with the new Hydronconquest is much better in quality and feel So is the clasp. 
Unfortunately, the new strap does not adapt on the previous Hydronconquest


----------



## Kevin parkinson (Mar 6, 2021)

t900 said:


> Hi
> 
> Seen this watch online. I think it looks great on the rubber band, gives it a modern twist what do you guys think? Any ideas on price for a genuine rubber deployment band from Longine's? The watch I have seen in my AD is on steel, which is fine but I prefer leather or Rubber straps.
> View attachment 8465178
> View attachment 8465186


Been trying to take off my bracelet, so I can change it to a rubber band, I have one side off but I can't get the other side of been trying for two hours, I'm stressed out and my hands are like chopped liver, please help ?


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Buy a good set of springbar pliers and don't go cheap, or take it to your watchmaker. good luck


----------

